# Sileighty anybody?



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

does anybody know of a shop that could swap a silvia s13 front clip (including all of the front body) onto a hatchback 180sx?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

all you have to do is swap the body panels and do a little wiring. its not difficult.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sharkfoo1 said:


> does anybody know of a shop that could swap a silvia s13 front clip (including all of the front body) onto a hatchback 180sx?


jesus christ boy. dat shit is easy. your thinking like if it involvs welding and stuff commin man. you have more sense than that. if it were that difficult you wouldnt see so many people with the conversion


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry dude. like i said...im only fifteen


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sharkfoo1 said:


> sorry dude. like i said...im only fifteen


just messin man, we always mess with newbs. just dont take it seriously aight


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

alright sorry. im just tryin to learn about these so i can get into drifting easier and drift with the car that i want


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

trmn8r said:


> jesus christ boy. dat shit is easy. your thinking like if it involvs welding and stuff commin man. you have more sense than that. if it were that difficult you wouldnt see so many people with the conversion


Actually i dont see that many sil80's. i wish i did


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Honestly, I'm glad I don't. I don't really care for the Sileighty look. Keeps my S13 look unique here.


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

do you just have a straight s13 or a 240 hatchback?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sharkfoo1 said:


> do you just have a straight s13 or a 240 hatchback?


see them all the time here where i am


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

rally? where do you live?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sharkfoo1 said:


> rally? where do you live?


northern va close to d.c


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

oh wow. ya i live in southern california. i actually haven't seen one here. i know there are a few here, i just haven't seen them.


----------



## GeneStarWindGSW (Apr 19, 2008)

my 93 s13


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice sil80. what engine does it have?


----------



## GeneStarWindGSW (Apr 19, 2008)

sharkfoo1 said:


> nice sil80. what engine does it have?


stock KA24DE I/H/E but i almost got enough saved to do SR or KA-T so im weighing my options


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

i see. why not just do an rb26dett swap?!?!?!?haha not really!


----------



## GeneStarWindGSW (Apr 19, 2008)

sharkfoo1 said:


> i see. why not just do an rb26dett swap?!?!?!?haha not really!



psfft lol maybe if your the one paying for my swap then :crazy:


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

i called a buddy of my brother and he said it would cost roughly about $7,000-$7,500 to import an rb26 front clip and install it on an s13. haha


----------



## GeneStarWindGSW (Apr 19, 2008)

sharkfoo1 said:


> i called a buddy of my brother and he said it would cost roughly about $7,000-$7,500 to import an rb26 front clip and install it on an s13. haha


all you have to do is get me the whole clip. getting it installed i can do


----------



## sharkfoo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

ha you are talking to me like i have money lol


----------



## midnite_drifter (May 5, 2008)

hey trmn8r, im also in the nova area. Do you know where i can find a place locally that sale the whole onversion parts for siliva s13 conversion?


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*hahah*

im in so cal and i know some people with some nice silvias, there trashing one at my old highschool next week only had 206 miles on it with the vin scratched off for the school to learn with. another guy who collects 240s that has a silvia.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*and*

for that kid whos fifteen do you even own a 240?? or yet have license? the only reason i ever joined this forum is to discuss my car with other people who know there shit about the s13 chassis and Ka24DE. not to ask questions that could be answered by them selves.


----------

